# German Organ Works by post 1950 Composers?



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I've been reorganizing my organ record collection and noticed a very stark omission, I have very little organ music by German Composers that lived and worked/works 1950 and later, it is sort of a blank slate in my collection.

I need some brave and wild or even fool-hearty suggestions on what to investigate! Works, Composers, Recordings, You name it!

Is there a German, Austrian even Swiss equivalent of fx. Olivier Messiaen that has passed unnoticed by my ears? Or am I just hoping in vain... Please help... :tiphat: 

And yes, I'm fully aware of Petr Eben cuz his Czech(or)Slovakian! (pun intended!) 

/ptr


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

I have an old recording on MHS (probably an LP) of Anton Heiller playing some of his works and I've seen a cd or two (but haven't bought, yet) of Genzmer's works.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

hi, ptr.

You might want to investigate the Dabringhaus und Grimm CD of music by Theo Brandmuller. I reference his organ concerto in one of my prior posts:

http://www.talkclassical.com/20341-do-you-have-any.html

Good luck in finding a copy, though - can't even locate an image of this album! 

[the D&G label seems to be a good starting point to search for recordings of contemporary organ works; they may have more items than merely the one album I refer to]


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks booth, got a bunch of hits on Harald Genzmer at once, but only one organ related disc . I have some faint memory of having a disc with Harald Genzmer playing the Trautonium! .. See that there are a few Genzmer works availible of diffrent Motette discs as well, I will have to investigate further!
Mostly find discs with Anton Heiller as the organist, but something that seems to be Volume one of his complete organ Works on label Ambiente, will ad this to my shopping cart as well!

Prod. was it this Theo Brandmüller disc You ment?










He seems very elusive! Not much of his organ music seems to be available at the present.. I will dig! 

More suggestions please! I would not mind tips about living composers!

/ptr


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Two name to explore are Gerd Zacher and Gerhard Stäbler

You probably know that Rübsam recorded Walcha's preludes recently. I don't dare listen to them, I imagine they're pretty reactionary.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Mandryka said:


> Two name to explore are Gerd Zacher and Gerhard Stäbler


Zacher is a vaguely familiar name but mostly as performer, Stäbler I will have to research !!



> You probably know that Rübsam recorded Walcha's preludes recently. I don't dare listen to them, I imagine they're pretty reactionary.


Yes, I'm quite familiar with them but more as academic exercises. Four volumes there seem to be on Naxos, I've sampled a few of them online @ Naxos Radio and feel that they carry a bit to an antiquated style for my taste (reactionary is quite a fitting description!). If I find them second hand for little money I'll probably buy them for posterior use.

Thanks!

/ptr


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

Try Tilo Medek (1940-2006). Cybele has an SACD of some of his organ pieces:


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Try Tilo Medek (1940-2006). Cybele has an SACD of some of his organ pieces:


Will do! Thanks! Have a few Cybele discs and they are all high quality!

/ptr


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

Actually, I'm selling my copy on Amazon! (I'm "Classic CDs")


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

ptr said:


> Prod. was it this Theo Brandmüller disc You ment?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes - that's the CD! An organ concerto plus a solo organ piece.

I remember an ERATO CD of a solo organ work by Jean-Louis Florentz, but this is not German. I will keep trying to recall ...


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

There's this SIGNUM disc:










I got this for Jolivet's _Messe_, but also on the program is _Lamento di Guerra_ by Dieter Schnebel for Soprano & Organ.
It's duration is only about 15 minutes, but this is one of the few recordings I have encountered to feature organ music by a contemporary German composer.

I feel certain there should be more, but nothing further in my collection. I guess I'm not much of a follower of German composers (living or deceased).


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Prodromides said:


> T..Dieter Schnebel for Soprano & Organ...


I have some stuff by Dieter Schnebel, but nothing with organ..



> I feel certain there should be more, but nothing further in my collection. I guess I'm not much of a follower of German composers (living or deceased).


So far much less then I had hoped for has turned up so it might be a symptom of how the world looks at contemporary German Organ Music? (I hope not! )

/ptr


----------

